# FaeryBee February Flock Photos



## FaeryBee

*I haven't posted pictures of everybirdie for awhile so here are a few from today. 

Poor little Sunny is molting again



Why are you taking my picture when I look like this?!



Sparky is molting but doesn't look as bad as Sunny (yet)



Sparky and Sunny just hanging out



Peachy Playtime





Kisses for Momma


Pedro and Poppy


Pedro




Poppy





Thanks for looking! :wave:
​*


----------



## NumNum

Deb what a stunning flock you have, all so beautiful! 

And so are you


----------



## aluz

It's always great to see your flock, moulting or not, your budgie boys never lose their good looks! 
I see you are still Peachy's favourite, my Khaleesi also chooses me over anyone else, be it bird or people. 
The deep blue colour on your Pedro's rump is really beautiful, it's amazing how lovebirds have such a rich palette of colours.


----------



## Jedikeet

Oh my, this is the 1st time I've seen your flock and its very impressive indeed! I noticed your flock has a very citrus color palate and its delicious to the eyes 

BTW, I would have also named my yellow bird Sunny instead of Tweety if I was keeping her to myself!


----------



## prettybluebeak

Your flock is gorgeous, Deb! And tell Sunny that she is beautiful with all those sticking out feathers, and don't let anyone tell her otherwise.


----------



## eduardo

*They all look great, Deb :thumbsup: It seems Sparky and Sunny have gotten closer and friendlier with each other.*


----------



## Jonah

Awww....they all look the part of super spoiled, and exceptionally healthy, happy birdies...

They are all beauties, but that Pedro is just fine, fine, fine....

Edit to add: Hey Deb...You look pretty happy for someone who has been just recently on report....


----------



## NumNum

Pedro is lush! And Poppy too. 

I've always fancied love birds but never been brave enough to try having one. 

Someday, maybe


----------



## milipidi

I want them, I want them all :laughing:

As always your flock is looking happy, healthy and totally gorgeous


----------



## jazzboys

Aww, poor Sunny, he does look as though he feels rough. Gorgeous picccies and Peachy looks, well, just Peachy


----------



## Crazy_Bird_Lady

*Poor Sunny, looks like a pretty rough molt!  Are him and Sparky sharing a cage now? Great photos of 'everybirdie' D), I especially like the one of you and Peachy together. *


----------



## BirdCrazyJill

*Great photos!! Chip can relate to their molts  That's a nice bridge you've got there Peachy! :2thumbs:*


----------



## Budgiekeet

Nice to see your flock again Deb. Good to see you in there too . I have a few moulters now also.


----------



## Jo Ann

*Faery Bee*

They are sooo sweet they melt my heart. Especially you and Peachy.

Blessings,

Jo Ann:budgie:


----------



## LynandIndigo

Your birds are looking really good they are just so adorable and so cute I did see the toy that Indi gave peachy does he still play with it. Oh and I love the photo of you and peachy..


----------



## FaeryBee

*


NumNum said:



Deb what a stunning flock you have, all so beautiful!

Click to expand...

 Thank you! 



aluz said:



It's always great to see your flock, moulting or not, your budgie boys never lose their good looks! 
I see you are still Peachy's favourite, my Khaleesi also chooses me over anyone else, be it bird or people. 
The deep blue colour on your Pedro's rump is really beautiful, it's amazing how lovebirds have such a rich palette of colours.

Click to expand...

Aluz,

Pedro's colors are quite vivid. I have a few of his feathers with all three colors - blue, green and red in them (I always save those. )

Peachy is the only one of my birdies who wants to have anything to do with me.  He'd hang out with me 24/7 if I allowed him to.



Jedikeet said:



Oh my, this is the 1st time I've seen your flock and its very impressive indeed! I noticed your flock has a very citrus color palate and its delicious to the eyes 

BTW, I would have also named my yellow bird Sunny instead of Tweety if I was keeping her to myself! 

Click to expand...

 Nick -- Thanks! When I got little Sunny he was A LOT more yellow than he is now. 



prettybluebeak said:



Your flock is gorgeous, Deb! And tell Sunny that she is beautiful with all those sticking out feathers, and don't let anyone tell her otherwise. 

Click to expand...

 Sunny says, thanks but he really doesn't like having his picture taken when he's molting.



eduardo said:



They all look great, Deb :thumbsup: It seems Sparky and Sunny have gotten closer and friendlier with each other.

Click to expand...

 Dee, Sunny and Sparky hang out together most of the day and each of them sleep in their own cage at night.



jonah said:



Awww....they all look the part of super spoiled, and exceptionally healthy, happy birdies...

They are all beauties, but that Pedro is just fine, fine, fine....

Edit to add: Hey Deb...You look pretty happy for someone who has been just recently on report....

Click to expand...

Randy,
Pedro especially appreciates the compliment because he often feels like he's usually in third place. Many people comment that Poppy is their favorite and that Peachy is cute. (But they are ALL spoiled!)

"Reported?" Who me? :laughing:



milipidi said:



I want them, I want them all :laughing:

As always your flock is looking happy, healthy and totally gorgeous 

Click to expand...

Li, thanks for the sweet comments. 



jazzboys said:



Aww, poor Sunny, he does look as though he feels rough. Gorgeous picccies and Peachy looks, well, just Peachy 

Click to expand...

 Liz, I'm hoping little Sunny's molt this time isn't as bad as his last "miserable molt". Peachy is just as feisty as ever!



Crazy_Bird_Lady said:



Poor Sunny, looks like a pretty rough molt!  Are him and Sparky sharing a cage now? Great photos of 'everybirdie' D), I especially like the one of you and Peachy together. 

Click to expand...

 Hey, Miranda -- Sunny and Sparky hang out but each have their own cage to retreat to. They sleep in their own cages at night. Thanks for your comments. :wave:



BirdCrazyJill said:



Great photos!! Chip can relate to their molts  That's a nice bridge you've got there Peachy! :2thumbs:

Click to expand...

Jill,
Peachy loves the bridge and Pedro and Poppy have the "foraging" ladder in their cage.  Sunny and Sparky are hoping that Chip's molt isn't a bad one this time around.

:wave:*


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Budgiekeet said:



Nice to see your flock again Deb. Good to see you in there too . I have a few moulters now also.

Click to expand...

Thanks, Rick.  Don't you owe us some pictures of your flock again soon?



Jo Ann said:



They are sooo sweet they melt my heart. Especially you and Peachy.

Blessings,

Jo Ann:budgie:

Click to expand...

Jo Ann,
You are just too sweet for words. :hug:



LynandIndigo said:



Your birds are looking really good they are just so adorable and so cute I did see the toy that Indi gave peachy does he still play with it. Oh and I love the photo of you and peachy..

Click to expand...

Lyn,
Thanks for your comments. Yes, Peachy was playing with the toy Indi gave him today. Peachy moves from one of his toys to the next - he seems to love them all!*


----------



## Michelle M.

Aw, I love seeing photos of your flock! They are so gorgeous (even while moulting!). We have that same swinging triangle perch (with the orange ring). The budgies love it : ).


----------



## prettybluebeak

Oh, Sunny is a boy? Sorry Sunny! Of course I could tell... You're a very handsome boy.


----------



## Aisliyna

Your flock is lovely Deb, love seeing pictures of them


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Michelle M. said:



Aw, I love seeing photos of your flock! They are so gorgeous (even while moulting!). We have that same swinging triangle perch (with the orange ring). The budgies love it : ).

Click to expand...

Thanks, Michelle -- I hope your leg is doing better now. I'm sure you're glad to be home. :hug:



prettybluebeak said:



Oh, Sunny is a boy? Sorry Sunny! Of course I could tell... You're a very handsome boy. 

Click to expand...

Sunny says "You're forgiven -- it's my Mom's fault for posting pictures of me when I'm not looking my best."



Aisliyna said:



Your flock is lovely Deb, love seeing pictures of them 

Click to expand...

Thank you, Allie. *


----------



## NumNum

So today I went back to the pet shop (and continued to resist but it was hard as that little baby I want was actually interacting with me from the cage  ). 

They had one Peachy and two Pedros there! They're even more stunning in person. No wonder you have so many. I'm even more jealous now than I was when I saw the pictures :laugh:


----------



## FaeryBee

*


NumNum said:



So today I went back to the pet shop (and continued to resist but it was hard as that little baby I want was actually interacting with me from the cage  ).

They had one Peachy and two Pedros there! They're even more stunning in person. No wonder you have so many. I'm even more jealous now than I was when I saw the pictures :laugh:

Click to expand...

You are supposed to stay OUT of those pet-stores! 

If you ever get a lovebird, I'd suggest getting a single one and make sure it has been hand raised by a good breeder. If you have two they will bond to one another VERY strongly (e.g. Pedro and Poppy -- I got them as rescues)

Peachy, on the other hand, is a solo bird that was hand-raised by a good breeder. Peachy has his own cage and is a "people bird" bonded very strongly to me.  Peachy is never allowed to interact with Pedro and Poppy as they would attack him without provocation.*


----------



## NumNum

I know, at first I went to Pet's at Home, they don't sell birds there. But they didn't have what I needed ... so I went to the other one. He really does seem to have exactly the personality I would like. He's very much like your Sunny as well ... except the feathers lower down on his belly that should be green like the rest of the pied are actually blue. 

Love him. But still resisted!

A love bird would maybe be something in my distant future. When the kids are older maybe, and the dogs aren't here any more. I'll probably always have one small dog, but having three that need so much exercise and raising three kids on my own, well ... it gets a bit daunting lol


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies

*Yay! More flock photos from Deb!! :woot:

A lot of my guys are starting the spring molts already, so they feel Sunny and Sparky's pain  They are all just as gorgeous as ever pinnies or not!

Thank you for sharing them Deb they all brought a smile to my face, especially Sparky's *


----------



## Bushy

Peachy and Pedro's colours are so vivid! 
And Poppy is the cutest little thing! 

Wonderful to see your flock Deb, you should be proud!


----------



## FaeryBee

*


CuteLittleBirdies said:




Thank you for sharing them Deb they all brought a smile to my face, especially Sparky's 

Click to expand...

Thanks, Lindsey!
Sparky is a very special little man indeed. 



Bushy said:



Wonderful to see your flock Deb, you should be proud!

Click to expand...

Thanks, James! I love them all. *


----------



## NanaLucy129

*Your flock is looking good as usual. Love the colors of Pedro. My fids are doing fine, except poor Cyrus seems to molt all the time. Been a long winter! Can't wait til Spring!*


----------



## Trippi

Just beautiful , all of them, but Peachy stole the show.


----------



## Cheeno

Nice to be reacquainted with your flock again, Debbie. They're gorgeous, even with the molting. Good to see you looking so chirpy too.


----------



## despoinaki

good flock, good looks - molting or not- happy family there!  thanks for sharing Deb!


----------



## PUPALUP

*Deb*

What a beautiful flock of birds, they look stunning even with the moult.


----------



## jellyblue

One big happy beautiful family, Deb. The photos are great! Thanks.


----------



## SPBudgie

*Wow, Deb - Fabulous to see your brilliant flock again!
I'm especially thrilled to see Sunny and Sparky hanging together - (and, Hey - I've always liked to have my own bedroom to retreat to, as well...)
Love all the Lovies, but especially you and Peachy Pie together - Great pictures, as always - Thanks for sharing!*


----------



## AisysAviary

Your birds are just sooo gorgeous :loveeyes:


----------



## Frankie'sFriend

Deb, your flock are all so gorgeous and healthy looking. It's so lovely to see Sunny and Sparky together.

I love each and every one of them. They are just so adorable. I think my favourite is the second photo down though with your appropriate caption :XD:


----------



## FaeryBee

*Thanks, Everyone!!

We have another Hatchday celebration coming up soon -- Peachy's Hatchday is March 1st and he'll be TWO years old. *


----------

